

If Microsoft 'Loves Linux,' Why Not Red Hat? - omnibrain
http://www.informationweek.com/cloud/platform-as-a-service/if-microsoft-loves-linux-why-not-red-hat/a/d-id/1316800

======
damm
Microsoft does not 'Love Linux'. They love getting money; and they did not
want to turn away 20% of their business.

But it's cute how marketing works isn't it? We're accepting linux VM's so we
must love linux.

